# Turkey Hunting: Best access around Morgan/Mountain Green



## RTR (Jan 19, 2016)

I know there is a lot of private property up in the area, are there any good access points that I should look at in my scouting activities? Any that I should avoid? I'm not a local up there and would prefer to be a good citizen and not ruffle any feathers.

Thoughts are appreciated. Thanks in advance.

I'll be hunting with a bow, if that makes any difference... so I'll be quiet.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

There is so little public property up in that area that I would recommend you not even bother trying to hunt up in that area. Lots of good area with plenty of public, no questions ask access all over the state. Just pick out any National forest or BLM land that fancies you and go hunting.


----------



## RTR (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks, BP. I think that I was arriving at the same conclusion.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Take the Morgan exit and head for East Canyon Reservoir. About a mile or two before the Dam there is a WMA that has public access. Lots of turkeys in the area, sometimes they're in the WMA, sometimes not.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Your best bet would be to make friends with a property owner and ask him to invite you over for a wild turkey dinner. You could mention something about how you are glad that the wild turkey population is managed by the DWR and your license fees. Mention that you respect his right to shoot them at will on his property because they are a nuisance to his garden and such and that just a simple taste at dinner would do wonders for your morale.


----------

